

Google+ YouTube Integration - gress
http://vihart.com/google-youtube-integration-kind-of-like-twilight-except-in-this-version-when-cullen-drinks-bellatubes-blood-they-both-become-mortal-but-cullen-is-still-an-abusive-creep-also-it-is-still-bad/

======
zoowar
Also note that a couple of new javascript files like "googlevideo" are
required to play youtube videos now.

------
csense
More discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6732078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6732078)

